# Cowan Lake?



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody had eyes on the lake since the downpours a few days ago? I live right beside Deer Creek but it is up 19ft above summer pool and wanted to try to get some sort of fishing done on my birthday weekend. Just throwing some feelers out. Thanks for any feedback!

Linebacker43


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was at Cowan on Wednesday, water looked fine then. I don't know how much rain they got up there but we didn't get much down here next to EF Lake. Since Cowan has a spillway it can't go up to much.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Water on the spillway side looked good 7/15


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

I was out yesterday,pretty muddy.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am guessing that Cowan is muddy brown? Anybody laid eyes on it today?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I fished in a Kayak tournament on Cowan the 15th it was fairly clean by the dam and got dirtier as you went towards the creek. I caught a bunch of bass but 15.5 was my biggest of the day. On July 1, I took my nephew down and we caught several in the 16-19" range it was awesome. The 15th was not as good but it wasn't a total bust.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

how did the tourney go hardwood, what was the winning length? I was crappie fishing it the 15th and thought something was up with how many kayaks I saw. I talked to a couple guys fishing the damn side saying about the same you did. decent numbers but not much size.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The winning length was 49". I ended up with 42.25 myself. I fish out of an orange camo Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game II. I talked to a couple of real nice guys in bass boats Saturday maybe on if those guys is a member here but I'm not sure.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I also fished that kayak tourny. fairly new at fishing tournaments from a kayak, but its fun. I had a few decent ones hooked but didnt get them in the yak. I need to learn to net every fish I catch in a tournament. It was a learning experience, I need a few pointers but learning. I like the format of being able to fish different places and at my own leisure.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Out of town angler here potentially passing through this coming weekend and wondering how clear is Cowan Lake. Any local reports much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

RiparianRanger said:


> Out of town angler here potentially passing through this coming weekend and wondering how clear is Cowan Lake. Any local reports much appreciated. Thanks


Possible t storms today and tomorrow, so I expect dirty water.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Stained yesterday. Not unfishable, but had not settled down much.

The fish were not in the mood for us.........


----------



## GaryBlaine (Oct 12, 2016)

Do you think it will be fishable next week? Say Tuesday or wed. Looking to take my 13yo son. any suggestions? We usually go for bass but will like anything.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

If anyone sets eyes on cowan today please report as to water clarity thanks


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Going out today with 4 women who usually like to troll only, will report as best I can.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Water Clarity was good at the lower end of the lake where I fished today. I caught some crappies and catfish but no saugeye. I saw a few bass caught. Conditions were beautiful except for a North Wind and there were a lot of people on the lake.


----------



## GaryBlaine (Oct 12, 2016)

BMagill said:


> Water Clarity was good at the lower end of the lake where I fished today. I caught some crappies and catfish but no saugeye. I saw a few bass caught. Conditions were beautiful except for a North Wind and there were a lot of people on the lake.


What is the lower end of the lake?


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Towards the dam.


----------

